# dynamischer hintergrund "rund um die webseite"



## JanDelay (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Startseite von der Homepage einer Firma.

Ich habe vom Grafiker ein Bild bekommen wo sich in der Mitte das Logo etc. befindet und
aussenrum besonders nach obenhin ein Designelement (das Dunkelblaue Dreieck)

Sieht ungefähr so aus:

http://www.dataworxx.de/hilfe.jpg

Jetzt soll das Logo sich immer egal bei welche auflösung in der Mitte befinden (auch wenn man das Fenster größer oder kleiner macht), und der Hintergrund rundherum sich automatisch dem Fenster anpassen. Dadurch dass das dunkelblaue Designelement rechts oben leider schräg verläuft bin ich total überfragt wie ich diese Linien dynamisch weiterführen soll.

Ich hatte es mit Frames probiert und halt einzelnen Bildern die an das Hauptelement "andocken" nur leider funktioniert das nicht da der Frame das Bild immer von "oben nach unten" Läd und ich dadurch keinen Übergang hinbekomme.

Welche Technik sollte ich Eurer Meinung nach anwenden?

mfg

Patrick Hau


----------



## Maik (12. Oktober 2006)

Mir sind da keine Möglichkeiten mit CSS bekannt, um den dunkelblauen Hintergrund entsprechend der Fenstergröße zu skalieren, so daß er immer an dem Logo in der Fenstermitte  "andockt" und die schrägen Linien zum oberen und rechten Fensterrand dynamisch weitergeführt werden.


----------



## psifactory (12. Oktober 2006)

Ist es vielleicht das hier was du suchst? 

http://www.intensivstation.ch/files/templates/temp11.html


----------



## Maik (12. Oktober 2006)

@D4media: das Problem ist nicht das horizontale und vertikale Zentrieren des Logos in der Fenstermitte, sondern das dynamische Skalieren des dunkelblauen Elements in der oberen rechten Fensterecke.


----------



## psifactory (12. Oktober 2006)

Gabs da nicht mal etwas von Adobe das Vektorgrafiken irgendwie im web einbinden konnte? Kann auch sein dass es damals Flash war das mir da jmd gezeigt hat. Ist schon ein paar Jahre her.


----------



## psifactory (15. Oktober 2006)

Will den Thread nochmal aufwärmen. Hab gefunden von was ich sprach. Damit müsste es doch möglich sein. Hab zwar selbst den Versuch in der Praxis noch nicht gemacht aber die Wikiseite mal überflogen. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svg


----------

